# Machine Knit Wedding Gown - Pictures!



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

We had a great runway fashion show on Saturday, May 3 at the Palos Verdes Art Center. All the designers work very hard to pull off the best original Art-To-Wear show, fiber artists as well as our jewelry artists. Now I can finally show you the back (and front/side) of my elegant machine knit wedding gown, worn by Anna who modeled it well.

The second photo shows the Mother of the Bride's orchid dress which was machine knit and matching hand knit shawl along with the back of the wedding dress. The back view shows the collar that turns into a cascade down the back. It completes the dress wonderfully and is the extra plus for the wedding guests to view while the bride (and groom) are at the altar. This got a great round of applause at the show, so I hope you also like it.


----------



## KnitorSew (Sep 25, 2013)

:thumbup: Beautiful work.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

lindasuejensen said:


> We had a great runway fashion show on Saturday, May 3 at the Palos Verdes Art Center. All the designers work very hard to pull off the best original Art-To-Wear show, fiber artists as well as our jewelry artists. Now I can finally show you the back (and front/side) of my elegant machine knit wedding gown, worn by Anna who modeled it well.
> 
> The second photo shows the Mother of the Bride's orchid dress which was machine knit and matching hand knit shawl along with the back of the wedding dress. The back view shows the collar that turns into a cascade down the back. It completes the dress wonderfully and is the extra plus for the wedding guests to view while the bride (and groom) are at the altar. This got a great round of applause at the show, so I hope you also like it.


Wow!!! Don't you love knitting machines? It is reat chance to design and do such amazing work! Well done.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful work, great details! I do like the way the collar cascades in the back.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Lovely, machine knitting at it's best,congratulations.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely machine knitting.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning! Absolutely Stunning!
Standing ovation!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Very stunning!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Stunning work congratulations.


----------



## Bente T (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you for showing the back. It's just as beautiful if not more beautiful than the front.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Fabulous work.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought it was absolutely beautiful when I saw the first photo now I have seen the back I love it even more.
I also like the mother of the brides outfit. Did you make that?


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Fantastic what a lot of work.
x


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautifully done


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

Both dresses are fabulous! I wish to knit my own wedding dress for this October, and can see the mother's dress may work perfectly, possibly with a knit woven jacket or coat. Would the dress pattern be available?


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Love, love, love the collar! What a beautiful effect!


----------



## bubbacat2 (Feb 22, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Knoraknits (Apr 30, 2013)

That is so beautiful. Where are those that say machine knitting is not a hand craft. Eat your knitting needles!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is so beautiful. You did an excellent job. I hope to be able to do this kind of thing on my new machine. I would have never attempted this on my USM Bond.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

You have read my mind I have been wanting to knit a skirt I would love to produce a piece of the brides dress just the bottom to solid part! Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely work - you must be so pleased at how well it has turned out. :thumbup:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

so glad I clicked on your post, what gal can resist Wedding Gown Pictures!??? Your creation is stunning! The Mother of the Bride dress & shawl is gorgeous. What unique dresses that would add a touch of class to any wedding day.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, I did the Mother of the Bride ensemble also. The dress was machine knit and the shawl was hand knit. I did tuck scallops on the dress hems and for a little detail at the center front neckline. It is in Silk City's Paloma, wool and nylon blend. The shawl is out of Katia'a Chic print.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Just gorgeous!! A work of art.


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

For those interested in the patterns, please check my blog and Etsy site occasionally for new designs. I have to work on some new patterns (A Whirl of Skirts, Summer Serenity Tunic and the Split Personality Scarf/Shawl) for an upcoming seminar that I will be doing for the Machine Knitting Guild of San Diego in early June. After that, I can devote some time to doing the MOB and Wedding Gown patterns which will take some time, but I know that they will be well worth the wait.


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

Very pretty. That doesn't really say it well enough, stunning (like others have said)! I love it! I, too, am glad you showed both front & back. Wonderful work!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Both dresses are beautiful !


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely. You are very talented.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous work! What a talented knitter you are!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

wow great job


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. That is so beautiful.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

If I ever remarry (which I won't) this is the style for me. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very elegant! What beautiful work.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!l


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW lovely!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! Simply beautiful!


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Both were beautiful. Loved the orchid dress and shawl. The wedding dress with cascading collar was stunning. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful work, absolutely stunning!


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful. Imaginative. That ruffled neckline is just gorgeous. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Absolutely stunning beyond words. A work of art. Thank you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## John7664 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow what a stunning creation.


----------

